# Canyon/Santa Cruz 504 wh battery cover compatible?



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a 2020 Canyon Spectral ON with the Shimano BT-E8035 battery. The cover is attached to the battery with 4 little bolts. The cover also has a hole for a hex key to release the battery.
I am thinking of buying a Heckler - so I would have 2 bikes and 2 battery setups that I can mix/match.
Does the the Heckler frame use the same cover with the notch on the end? By chance is the cover a Shimano part? (It would really be a hassle to change covers back and forth between the 2 batteries etc)


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

No, the plastic/rubber cover on that battery is different for every bike as it has to be compatible with the frame design. It isn’t too bad swapping, just takes a few minutes.


----------

